# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Գագիկ Շամշյանի տեսանյութերը

## Նունուշ

Ինչ եք կարծում արդյոք իրավունք ունի Գագիկ Շամշյանը նկարահանելու և հետագայում աշխարհով մեկ ցուցադրելու ավտովթարները, ի հակառակ տուժած մարդկանց կամքին:

----------

specialist (28.07.2011)

----------


## Aperna

> Ինչ եք կարծում արդյոք իրավունք ունի Գագիկ Շամշյանը նկարահանելու և հետագայում աշխարհով մեկ ցուցադրելու ավտովթարները, ի հակառակ տուժած մարդկանց կամքին:


իրա գործնա անում.եթե չեն դատել ուրեմն ունի :Wink:

----------


## Նունուշ

> իրա գործնա անում.եթե չեն դատել ուրեմն ունի


Իսկ Էթիկայի տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք, իմ կարծիքով հեչ սիրուն բան չի  :Think:

----------

specialist (28.07.2011), հովարս (28.07.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ Էթիկայի տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք, իմ կարծիքով հեչ սիրուն բան չի


Այո, իհարկե անթույլատրելի է:
Անթույլատրելի է, նաև, օրինակ, նմանապես, նկարել ու ցույց տալս ասենք տեռորիստական ակտերը:
Անթույլատրելի է, հատկապես, նկարել ցանկացած պատահար, ասենք բազմահարկ շենքի կառուցման ժամանակ շուռ եկած կռունկը..
Ու ընդհանրապես անընդունելի է ցուցադրել որևէ բան: Ամեն մեկը թող դիմացինի աչքի փուշը տեսնելուց առաջ սեփական աչքի գերանը տեսնի  :Angry2:

----------

AMzone (28.07.2011), Ariadna (28.07.2011), Freeman (28.07.2011), Inna (28.07.2011), John (28.07.2011), Moonwalker (28.07.2011), Skeptic (28.07.2011), VisTolog (28.07.2011), Արէա (28.07.2011), Գեա (28.07.2011), Դեկադա (28.07.2011), Լեո (28.07.2011), հովարս (28.07.2011), Ձայնալար (28.07.2011), Մանուլ (30.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> Այո, իհարկե անթույլատրելի է:
> Անթույլատրելի է, նաև, օրինակ, նմանապես, նկարել ու ցույց տալս ասենք տեռորիստական ակտերը:
> Անթույլատրելի է, հատկապես, նկարել ցանկացած պատահար, ասենք բազմահարկ շենքի կառուցման ժամանակ շուռ եկած կռունկը..
> Ու ընդհանրապես անընդունելի է ցուցադրել որևէ բան: Ամեն մեկը թող դիմացինի աչքի փուշը տեսնելուց առաջ սեփական աչքի գերանը տեսնի


Իհարկե նաթույլատրելիա մանավանդ Հակ-ի ցույցերը նկարելը.   :LOL:  

Շատ լավ և օպերատիվ ժուռնալիստա, լավ էլ դուխով նկարահանումներա անում ու լրիվ օրենքի սահմաններում.

----------

Թամարա (31.07.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, որ այս թեմայում առաջին գրառումս անելիս մտքովս չէի անցկացրել, որ այս թեմայում նաև նպատակահարմար է տալ *մի հոդվածի հղում*:

----------

AMzone (28.07.2011), Askalaf (09.08.2011), h_jak (28.07.2011), VisTolog (28.07.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Վայ ի՞նչ եք ասում, մարդը հպարտանումա իր արած գործով, բա քիչ բանա ինչի՞:Դատավորին միզելուց նկարելը գիտե՞ք ինչ մեծ բանա :LOL: Փաաահ: Էդ իրա մենաշնորհնա: :LOL:  Հերոսությունա է , հերոսություն :Hands Up:  Ինքն արդեն փառքի աստիճաններովա բարձրանում: Իրան գիտեն բոլորը՝ թե մեծ, թե փոքր, բա ոնց, հանրաճանաչ ա ինքն արդեն: Դե ուրեմն տեղ տվեք մարդիկ, չե՞ք տենում Գագիկ Շամշյաննա գալիս  :LOL: թողեք թող հավերժացնի տեսարանը իիիիի կամ  էլ ոնցոր ինքնա ասում. « *արա՞* հլը էս յան անցեք, թողեք գործս անեմ ի» :LOL:

----------

AMzone (28.07.2011), Freeman (28.07.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Խոնավ անտառում աճող սնկի արագությունն ու Գագիկի ստեղ-ընդեղ հայտնվելու արագությունը համարյա նույննա: Մեկ կարդում ես էսինչ իրադարձությունը եղավ Երևանի փողոցներից մեկում ու տեսանյութը տրամադրել է Շամշյանը, մեկ էլ հոպ նորից ինչ-որ պատահարա եղել Կիրովականի մոտ ու էլի տեսանյութը ըստ Շամշյանի, ու եղած չեղած ընդամենը 15 րոպեա տարբերությունը  :Jpit:  

Ինձ երբեմն թվումա, որ ինքը մենակ չի աշխատում ու դա մի խումբ մարդիկ են, ուղղակի իրա անվան տակ են անցկացնում, այսպես ասած մեջների խիզախնա ինքը, ով պատրաստա դեմ գնա բոլորին  :Mda:  

Բայց շատ ջիգյարով մարդա է  :LOL:  Կռվախնձորում հնչած պատասխանները վկա

----------

Sagittarius (28.07.2011), VisTolog (18.08.2012)

----------


## h_jak

> Խոնավ անտառում աճող սնկի արագությունն ու Գագիկի ստեղ-ընդեղ հայտնվելու արագությունը համարյա նույննա: Մեկ կարդում ես էսինչ իրադարձությունը եղավ Երևանի փողոցներից մեկում ու տեսանյութը տրամադրել է Շամշյանը, մեկ էլ հոպ նորից ինչ-որ պատահարա եղել Կիրովականի մոտ ու էլի տեսանյութը ըստ Շամշյանի, ու եղած չեղած ընդամենը 15 րոպեա տարբերությունը  
> 
> Ինձ երբեմն թվումա, որ ինքը մենակ չի աշխատում ու դա մի խումբ մարդիկ են, ուղղակի իրա անվան տակ են անցկացնում, այսպես ասած մեջների խիզախնա ինքը, ով պատրաստա դեմ գնա բոլորին  
> 
> Բայց շատ ջիգյարով մարդա է  Կռվախնձորում հնչած պատասխանները վկա


 Ինքը մենակա աշխատում ուղակի ոստիկանական ռադիոհաղորդիչ ունի ու անընդհատ ոստիկանության հաճախություններնա լսում, իրանցից էլ շուտ հասումա դեպքի վայր.

----------


## Chuk

> Խոնավ անտառում աճող սնկի արագությունն ու Գագիկի ստեղ-ընդեղ հայտնվելու արագությունը համարյա նույննա: Մեկ կարդում ես էսինչ իրադարձությունը եղավ Երևանի փողոցներից մեկում ու տեսանյութը տրամադրել է Շամշյանը, մեկ էլ հոպ նորից ինչ-որ պատահարա եղել Կիրովականի մոտ ու էլի տեսանյութը ըստ Շամշյանի, ու եղած չեղած ընդամենը 15 րոպեա տարբերությունը  
> 
> Ինձ երբեմն թվումա, որ ինքը մենակ չի աշխատում ու դա մի խումբ մարդիկ են, ուղղակի իրա անվան տակ են անցկացնում, այսպես ասած մեջների խիզախնա ինքը, ով պատրաստա դեմ գնա բոլորին  
> 
> Բայց շատ ջիգյարով մարդա է  Կռվախնձորում հնչած պատասխանները վկա


 Իրանք 16 հոգի են, բոլորը նույն ապարատներով, նույն շորերով, նույն չափերով, նույն կազմվածքով, նույն դիմագծերով, նույն խոսելաձևով, նույն անունով, նույն ազգանունով: Ավելի կոնկրետ ԳՇ մոդելի ռոբոտներ են, թողարկված չգիտեմ որտեղ՝ բայց 16 օրինակով:

Ինքն ա հասցնում Լուսաբեր ջան  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (28.07.2011), Շինարար (28.07.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վայ ի՞նչ եք ասում, մարդը հպարտանումա իր արած գործով, բա քիչ բանա ինչի՞:Դատավորին միզելուց նկարելը գիտե՞ք ինչ մեծ բանաՓաաահ: Էդ իրա մենաշնորհնա: Հերոսությունա է , հերոսություն Ինքն արդեն փառքի աստիճաններովա բարձրանում: Իրան գիտեն բոլորը՝ թե մեծ, թե փոքր, բա ոնց, հանրաճանաչ ա ինքն արդեն: Դե ուրեմն տեղ տվեք մարդիկ, չե՞ք տենում Գագիկ Շամշյաննա գալիս թողեք թող հավերժացնի տեսարանը իիիիի կամ  էլ ոնցոր ինքնա ասում. « *արա՞* հլը էս յան անցեք, թողեք գործս անեմ ի»


 Չհասկացա, թե իրա ինչն ա ծիծաղալու, թող ամեն մարդ իրա գործը նենց անի, ոնց որ Շամշյանը: Մեկ-մեկ երբ որ ծաղրում ես մեկին, ում ծաղրելու իրավունքը չունես, ինքդ կարաս ծիծաղելի վիճակում հայտնվել, մի արեք տենց բան:

----------

Albus (29.07.2011), murmushka (30.07.2011), Թամարա (31.07.2011), Մանուլ (30.07.2011), Նարե (30.07.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ինքը մենակա աշխատում ուղակի ոստիկանական ռադիոհաղորդիչ ունի ու անընդհատ ոստիկանության հաճախություններնա լսում, իրանցից էլ շուտ հասումա դեպքի վայր.


 :Smile: 




> Իրանք 16 հոգի են, բոլորը նույն ապարատներով, նույն շորերով, նույն չափերով, նույն կազմվածքով, նույն դիմագծերով, նույն խոսելաձևով, նույն անունով, նույն ազգանունով: Ավելի կոնկրետ ԳՇ մոդելի ռոբոտներ են, թողարկված չգիտեմ որտեղ՝ բայց 16 օրինակով:
> 
> Ինքն ա հասցնում Լուսաբեր ջան


Լավ, դա ընդամենը իմ ենթադրությունն էր  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

Շամշյանը բոցա, շատ եմ իրան սիրում, անգամ զգացվում ա , թե ինչ պարզ ու մագուր մարդա, շատ լրագրողներ կան, որ նույն գործն են անում, էտ ինչի հենց իրան կպա՞ք որ… Ուղակի մարդը իրա գործը շատ լավ ա անում, դրա համար էլ  մարդը հանրաճանաչ ա դարձել: Համել, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ իրա նման  համարձակ լրագրող ունենք, որ անգամ քաղաքական գործիչներն ու օլիգարխներն են «մրսում» իրանից , ու ենթարկվում են :Jpit:  Ապրի ինքը, հարգում եմ իրան շատ:

----------

VisTolog (18.08.2012), Թամարա (31.07.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.07.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, դա ընդամենը իմ ենթադրությունն էր


Լուսաբեր ջան ոչ միայն դու, այլև շատերս ենք, որ տարակուսում ենք, զարմանում ենք, հիանում ենք, զվարճանում ենք, ծիծաղում ենք, կատակում, ասում ու խոսում ենք էդ թեմայով: Ընդհանրապես Շամշյանին հաջողվել է ոչ միայն պահանջված ֆոտոլրագրող դառնալ, ով լուսանկարներով է ապահովում բազում լրատվականների, այլև մեր հասարակության բավական կոլորիտային դեմքերից մեկը դառնալ:

----------

Enigmatic (28.07.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.07.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Չհասկացա, թե իրա ինչն ա ծիծաղալու, թող ամեն մարդ իրա գործը նենց անի, ոնց որ Շամշյանը: Մեկ-մեկ երբ որ ծաղրում ես մեկին, ում ծաղրելու իրավունքը չունես, ինքդ կարաս ծիծաղելի վիճակում հայտնվել, մի արեք տենց բան:


Հա բա իմ ասածն էլա էլի էդ, իսկականից, որ իրա գործը լավա անում, չէ լավ չէ այլ շաաաաաաաատ լավ, բայց դե ախր էդ կարգի լավ անել էլ պետք չի է, մեղկա խեղճը :Sad: , մի օր շատ հավանականա, որ անունից մենակ Գ տառը թողեն:

----------


## Skeptic

> ... մի օր շատ հավանականա, որ անունից մենակ Գ տառը թողեն:


Խնդրում եմ Շամշյանի անունին չկպնել:  :Beee:

----------

h_jak (29.07.2011), Inna (29.07.2011), Moonwalker (28.07.2011), VisTolog (28.07.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հարգելի *Նունուշ*, կարող ա՞ Դուք Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ամուսինն եք  :Think: :

----------

Ariadna (29.07.2011), murmushka (30.07.2011), specialist (28.07.2011), VisTolog (28.07.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Մարդ, ում ճակատին գրված է «Ծեծիր ինձ» :LOL:  բայց եթե լուրջ բավականին համարձակ դեմք է, նաեւ խորամանկ, քանի որ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ նախկինում ոստիկանությունում է աշխատել, դրա համար այսօր ամեն ինչի մասին առաջինն  է իմանում, իր կողքը խոսելիս լուրջ մտածում են, մեկ էլ լավ «գովազդային ընդմիջում» տեսակի հարցեր է տալիս ասուլիսների ժամանակ...

----------


## specialist

> Շամշյանը բոցա, շատ եմ իրան սիրում, անգամ զգացվում ա , թե ինչ պարզ ու մագուր մարդա, շատ լրագրողներ կան, որ նույն գործն են անում, էտ ինչի հենց իրան կպա՞ք որ… Ուղակի մարդը իրա գործը շատ լավ ա անում, դրա համար էլ  մարդը հանրաճանաչ ա դարձել: Համել, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ իրա նման  համարձակ լրագրող ունենք, որ անգամ քաղաքական գործիչներն ու օլիգարխներն են «մրսում» իրանից , ու ենթարկվում են Ապրի ինքը, հարգում եմ իրան շատ:


իսկ դուք չեք մտածում, որ միգուցե նա աշխատում է վերևների մարդկանց համար, ու ինչ ինչ շահեր ունենալով, նրան թողնում են գործը անի... ու սենց լիքը մար մունր բաներ...

----------

keyboard (18.08.2012)

----------


## Artyom

> իսկ դուք չեք մտածում, որ միգուցե նա աշխատում է վերևների մարդկանց համար, ու ինչ ինչ շահեր ունենալով, նրան թողնում են գործը անի... ու սենց լիքը մար մունր բաներ...


  :LOL: 
Լրագրողը նախևառաջ պաշտպանված է ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ: Համաձայն «Զանգվածային լրատվության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 4-րդ հոդվածի՝



> Լրագրողն իր մասնագիտական օրինական գործունեության ընթացքում, որպես հասարակական պարտք կատարող անձ, պաշտպանվում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությամբ:
> Արգելվում է լրագրողի մասնագիտական օրինական գործունեությանը խոչընդոտելը:


Հավելեմ, որ Գ. Շամշյանը բազմաթիվ անգամ բռնության է ենթարկվել և նույնիսկ պառկել հիվանդանոցում:
Հ.Գ. Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է նման «դուխով» մարդուն չհարգել:

----------


## Նունուշ

> Հարգելի *Նունուշ*, կարող ա՞ Դուք Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ամուսինն եք :


Ես իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ եմ:  Շուշան Պետրոսյանի հետ ոչմի կապ չունեմ:
Ինչ կապ ունի Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ամուսինը Շամշյանի հետ: Ես ձիշտն ասած Հայաստանում չեմ բնակվում այնպես որ տեղյակ չեմ որոշ մանրունքներին:
Ես վերջերս տեսա մի տեսանյութ որտեղ վթարի ենթարկվաց քաղաքացիները խնդրում էին որ ետ Շամշյան կոչեցյալը իրենց չնկարի, ինձ պատկերացրի ետ մարդկանց տեղը ու շատ վրդովվեցի, ես որ չեմ ուզում ինձ նկարահանեն ու տարածեն աշխարհով մեկ, ինքը ինչ իրավունք ունի դա անելու: :Angry2:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ եմ:  Շուշան Պետրոսյանի հետ ոչմի կապ չունեմ:
> Ինչ կապ ունի Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ամուսինը Շամշյանի հետ: Ես ձիշտն ասած Հայաստանում չեմ բնակվում այնպես որ տեղյակ չեմ որոշ մանրունքներին:
> Ես վերջերս տեսա մի տեսանյութ որտեղ վթարի ենթարկվաց քաղաքացիները խնդրում էին որ ետ Շամշյան կոչեցյալը իրենց չնկարի, ինձ պատկերացրի ետ մարդկանց տեղը ու շատ վրդովվեցի, ես որ չեմ ուզում ինձ նկարահանեն ու տարածեն աշխարհով մեկ, ինքը ինչ իրավունք ունի դա անելու:


Փորձեք ավելի շատ դիտել տեսանյութեր, որտեղ մարդիկ պահանջում են լրագրողից իրանց չնկարել։ Հիմնականում նման բան անում են այն մարդիկ, որոնք ինչ որ սխալ (վատ, անօրինական) բան են արել։

----------

Ձայնալար (29.07.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Փորձեք ավելի շատ դիտել տեսանյութեր, որտեղ մարդիկ պահանջում են լրագրողից իրանց չնկարել։ Հիմնականում նման բան անում են այն մարդիկ, որոնք ինչ որ սխալ (վատ, անօրինական) բան են արել։


Հեչ պարտադիր չի, օրինակ ստեղ պապարացիները նկարահանում են հայտնի մարդկանց, հետևում նրանց ամեն քայլափոխին, բայց մեկ-մեկ էլ պատահում են անհադուրժողներ որոնք իրեն նկարահանողի տեսախցիկը ջարթում են դրանց գլխներին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հեչ *պարտադիր չի*, օրինակ ստեղ պապարացիները նկարահանում են հայտնի մարդկանց, հետևում նրանց ամեն քայլափոխին, բայց մեկ-մեկ էլ պատահում են անհադուրժողներ որոնք իրեն նկարահանողի տեսախցիկը ջարթում են դրանց գլխներին:


Հատուկ դրա համար նշել էի «հիմնականում»։ Մեկ էլ կարծում եմ կարելի է լավ լրագրողին տարբերել պապարացիից, հասարակ քաղաքացուն էլ աստղից։

----------

Chuk (29.07.2011), John (29.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շամշյանի գործը ո՞վ կարա անի, կամ ո՞վ ա անում ընդհանրապես: Մարդը վախ չունի ու նկարում ցույց ա տալիս այնպիսի բաներ, որոնք բխում են ժողովրդի շահերից: Ես ուղղակի տեսականորեն էդպես եմ նկատել, որ նրա նկարահանած ամեն նյութ պարունակում ճշգիրտ ինֆորմացիա: Եթե կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դժգոհում ենք այդ ինֆորմացիայից, ապա դա բխում է նրանց շահերից, ապա դա խոսում նրանց մութ գործերի բացահայտման, կամ բացահայտվելու մասին: Ուղղակի Շամշյանը չունի վախ, ինչ լավ չէ իր առողջության համար այս անօրեն երկրում: 

Լավ չէ, երբ մտածում եմ, որ մի օր լսելու եմ այն մասին, որ Շամշյանի հետ մի վատ բան է պատահել: Ինչի՞, քանի որ նա նեղություն էր տալիս մի քանի հաստավիզերի ու կանգնում է նրանց ճանապարհին իր ֆոտոխցիկով:

----------


## Artgeo

Էրկու էջ արդեն գրել եք, բայց վերնագրի հետ կապված մի հատ վիդեո կամ նկար չեք դրել: 
Տեղադրեք, ծանոթանանք:

----------


## Aperna

> Շամշյանի գործը ո՞վ կարա անի, կամ ո՞վ ա անում ընդհանրապես: Մարդը վախ չունի ու նկարում ցույց ա տալիս այնպիսի բաներ, որոնք բխում են ժողովրդի շահերից: Ես ուղղակի տեսականորեն էդպես եմ նկատել, որ նրա նկարահանած ամեն նյութ պարունակում ճշգիրտ ինֆորմացիա: Եթե կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դժգոհում ենք այդ ինֆորմացիայից, ապա դա բխում է նրանց շահերից, ապա դա խոսում նրանց մութ գործերի բացահայտման, կամ բացահայտվելու մասին: Ուղղակի Շամշյանը չունի վախ, ինչ լավ չէ իր առողջության համար այս անօրեն երկրում: 
> 
> Լավ չէ, երբ մտածում եմ, որ մի օր լսելու եմ այն մասին, որ Շամշյանի հետ մի վատ բան է պատահել: Ինչի՞, քանի որ նա նեղություն էր տալիս մի քանի հաստավիզերի ու կանգնում է նրանց ճանապարհին իր ֆոտոխցիկով:


ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ,ես հարգում եմ իրան,որտեվ դուխով ամեն ինչը անումա,սկսած վարչապետից նկարումա,ու ցույցա տալիս,հալալա ետ մարդուն,եսօրվա օրով ոչմի ֆոտոլրագրող չի կարում ետի անի,համենայն դեպս ես չգիտեմ,ես շատ շատ եմ այցելու լրատվական կայքեր,ու մենակ իրաանունա ամեն տեղ,որ իրա նյութերը չլինեն շատ լրատվական կայքեր,իրանց,այցելուների մեծ մասը կկորցնեն.իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ուզենալուն թե չուզենալուն,սենց բան ասեմ,որ միլիցեքը գան,նորից ասելու եք գնացեք ստից,ես չեմ ուզում գամ ձեր մոտ,կամ դուք ով եք՞՞՞՞՞՞ նույնել ետ մարդա իրա գործը անում,ոչմեկ չի կարան իրան չթողի,օրենքով իրա գործնա անում:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Էրկու էջ արդեն գրել եք, բայց վերնագրի հետ կապված մի հատ վիդեո կամ նկար չեք դրել: 
> Տեղադրեք, ծանոթանանք:


էս վիդեոները նայեք, մարդը ամեն ինչ պատմումա իր ու իր գործունեության մասին:

----------

John (29.07.2011)

----------


## h_jak

Թարմ տեսանյութ, որը երեկ նկարելա Շամշյանը

----------

Artyom (29.07.2011), John (29.07.2011), Արէա (29.07.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Թարմ տեսանյութ, որը երեկ նկարելա Շամշյանը


  :Shok: 
Էս արդեն մինչև դեպքը տեղի ունենալն ա դեպքի վայր հասնում:

----------


## h_jak

> Էս արդեն մինչև դեպքը տեղի ունենալն ա դեպքի վայր հասնում:


Հա մասնագիտացելա, արդեն զգումա որտեղա վթար լինելու ու վթարից առաջա տեղում լինում  :LOL: 

Երևի պատահականա ստացվել, բայց շատ լավ տեսանյութա

----------

keyboard (18.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (29.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Բայց խի՞ա շուռ գալիս: :Xeloq:

----------


## h_jak

> Բայց խի՞ա շուռ գալիս:


Խի չէ որ?

----------

VisTolog (29.07.2011)

----------


## John

Ես օրինակ տենց ծանոթ չէի իրան ու իրա գործունեությանը՝ էս թեմայի շնորհիվ ծանոթացա ու շնորհակալ եմ թեման բացողից ու տեսանյութերը տեղադրողներից))) մինիմալը, որ պետք է նորմալ հայ մարդը զգա էս մարդու հանդեպ՝ խորը հարգանքն է, որ ինքը շատ ավելին ա անում, քան հարյուրավոր սուտի լրագրողներ միասին վերցված: Շնորհակալ եմ ձեզանից պրն Շամշյան

----------

Aperna (29.07.2011), Ariadna (29.07.2011), h_jak (29.07.2011), Inna (29.07.2011), Rammstein (29.07.2011), Skeptic (29.07.2011), Աբելյան (29.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog



----------

Ապե Ջան (30.07.2011)

----------


## specialist

> Լրագրողը նախևառաջ պաշտպանված է ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ: Համաձայն «Զանգվածային լրատվության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 4-րդ հոդվածի՝
> 
> [/COLOR]


երևումա լավ տեղեկացված եք օրենքից, իսկ հետաքրքիրա կարդացել եք օրենսգիրքը, ենդեղ նենց օրենքներ կան, որ զարմացած կմնաք, դուք այնպիսի իրավունքներ ունեք, որ չեք պատկերացնում նույնիսկ... Ես լավ գիտեմ ձեր ասած օրենքը

----------


## Նունուշ

http://youtu.be/TOK_UAI49gA

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.07.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող ջան, եթե տեսանյութի տակ գրած ա, որ Գագիկ Շամշյանից ա, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ամբողջ վիդեոն ինքն ա նկարել:
Օրինակ` էս վիդեոյի տակ էլ ա Շամշանի անունը գրված, բայ վիդեոյի սկզբի մասը, այսինքն` բուն վթարը նկարահանվել ա խանութի տեսախցիկի կողմից:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.07.2011), Ձայնալար (30.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ահա, խնդրեմ ևս մեկ ռեպոռտաժ, որում խոսվում մեր ներկայիս իրականության մասին: Ճիշտ բաներ ա ասում:

----------


## Նունուշ

Ահա մի ուրիշ տեսահոլովակ մեր սկանդալային լրագրողից

http://barevhayer.com/more-clips/vid...-armeniatv-com

----------


## Շինարար

Որպեսզի տպավորություն չլինի, թե Շամշյանը մենակ վթարներ ա նկարում, էս տեսանյութերը նայեք







Իսկ էս մեկից հետո Վանաձորում սաղ փողոց կարկատանը քանդեցին, ու նորից կարկատեցին, տենց մի երևելի բան չփոխվեց, բայց ազդեցությունը փաստ է

----------

Ապե Ջան (09.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ու նաև այսպիսի…

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ էս մեկից հետո Վանաձորում սաղ փողոց կարկատանը քանդեցին, ու նորից կարկատեցին, տենց մի երևելի բան չփոխվեց, բայց ազդեցությունը փաստ է


 Ջրափոսի մեջ ասֆալտ են լցնո՞ւմ  :Shok:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ջրափոսի մեջ ասֆալտ են լցնո՞ւմ


Ինչի Երևանում չե՞ն լցնում։ Մեր բակում էլ մի քանի ժամանակ առաջ ասֆալտապատում էին, ու հենց անձրևաջրի մեջ էլ լցրեցին։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ջրափոսի մեջ ասֆալտ են լցնո՞ւմ


Էդ արտահայտությունը դուրս եկավ, կարելի ա էսօր մեր երկրում կատարավող համարյա բոլոր «բարեփոխումների» վերաբերյալ էլ օգտագործել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչի Երևանում չե՞ն լցնում։ Մեր բակում էլ մի քանի ժամանակ առաջ ասֆալտապատում էին, ու հենց անձրևաջրի մեջ էլ լցրեցին։


 Եսիմ, առաջին անգամ եմ նման բան տեսնում  :Sad: 



> Էդ արտահայտությունը դուրս եկավ, կարելի ա էսօր մեր երկրում կատարավող համարյա բոլոր «բարեփոխումների» վերաբերյալ էլ օգտագործել:


© -ն չմոռանաս   :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (09.08.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Եսիմ, առաջին անգամ եմ նման բան տեսնում 
> 
> 
> © -ն չմոռանաս



Չէ շատ կան նման դեպքեր, անգամ հանրապետական նշանակության մայրուղիներն էին անում/ մի անգամ ականատես եմ եղել/: Բայց լավ ա, որ նմանատիպ ու այլ կարգի խնդիրները բարձրաձայնող կա:

----------


## Askalaf

Շամշյանին համարում եմ Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ լրագրողը։
Հիացած եմ իր անկոտրում կամքով, խիզախությամբ ու օպերատիվությամբ։ 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է առանց մարդկանց համաձայնությունն ունենալու իրենց դեմքը կադրում ցույց տալուն, ապա մարդիկ պետք է իմանան, որ դուրս գալով փողոց, կամ որևէ այլ հասարակական վայր, ցանկացած պահի կարող են իրենց նկարել ու որ դա օրենքով չի արգելվում։ 

Սակայն, եթե որևէ մեկը նկատի, որ իրեն նկարահանում են, իսկ ինքը դեմ է, ապա կարող է մոտենալ նկարահանողին և հայտնել այդ մասին, նման պարագայում նկարահանողը պետք է մոնտաժի ֆիլմն այնպես, որ դեմ արտահայտվածը կամ չլինի կադրում կամ ճանաչելի չլինի։ 
Հակառակ դեպքում դա հաստատ կլինի մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում ու տվյալ մարդը կարող է դիմել դատարան։


_Հ.Գ. Չգիտեմ Հայաստանում դա ինչքանով կանցի, բայց Լեհաստանում այդպիսի կարգ գոյություն ունի։_

----------

Ապե Ջան (10.08.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Շամշյանին համարում եմ Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ լրագրողը։


 :Think:  Այս մեկը արդեն շատ ճոխ էր ասված, ինքը լրագրող չի հաստատ, ինքը մի ուրիշ տեսակ է, բայց հաստատ լրագրող չի, լրագրությունը շատ ավելի լուրջ բան է ու միայն ավտովթար ու ծեծ նկարել չէ, լրագրողներ են Էդիկ Բաղդասարյանը, Գայանե Աբրահամյանը, Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը... ու շատերը կան Հայաստանում

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ նոր նկատեցի, որ թեման «Կենցաղ» բաժնում է բացվել, այ կարելի է նոր տերմին դնել կենցաղային լրագրություն, իսկը Շամշյանի համար է  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (13.08.2011), John (10.08.2011)

----------


## suren.harutyun

Շատ ու շատ լրագրողներ համոզված եմ կուզեին այսպես պարզ գրել իրականությունը, ամեն դեպքում սխալ է քննադատել մի մարդու ում շնորհիվ գոնե միքիչ տեղյակ ենք Հայաստանի իրական վիճակից, իսկ ինչ եք առաջարում դիտենք Armenia TV H1 կամ մյուս ալիքները որտեղ “իսկական ” լրագրողներ են? Կներեք բայց բացի Շամշյանից ես միայն մի հատ հեռուստաալիք եմ տեսել որ նորմալ լուսաբանում է այնել փակում են արդեն, դա Գալան է Շիրակի մարզում

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Շատ ու շատ լրագրողներ համոզված եմ կուզեին այսպես պարզ գրել իրականությունը, ամեն դեպքում սխալ է քննադատել մի մարդու ում շնորհիվ գոնե միքիչ տեղյակ ենք Հայաստանի իրական վիճակից, իսկ ինչ եք առաջարում դիտենք Armenia TV H1 կամ մյուս ալիքները որտեղ “իսկական ” լրագրողներ են? Կներեք բայց բացի Շամշյանից ես միայն մի հատ հեռուստաալիք եմ տեսել որ նորմալ լուսաբանում է այնել փակում են արդեն, դա Գալան է Շիրակի մարզում


Չգիտեմ խոսքդ ինձ էր ուղղված, թե այլ մարդու, բայց ես իմ տեղը պատասխանեմ, ոչ ոք իրան չի քննադատում, ուղղակի ասում եմ ամեն մեկին իր աժանի գնահատականը տվեք, ոչ թե աստվածացրեք ու համար առաջին լրագրող դարձրեք Շամշյանին...իմ նշած անունները բացարձակ կապ չունեն քո ասած հեռուստաընկերությունների հետ, Հայաստանում դեռ կան էլեկտրոնային լավ լրատվամիջոցներ, որոնք ընդամենը կարդալ է պետք, հարցրու նույն Շամշյանին ու ինքը քեզ լիքը մարդկանց կհուշի :Wink:

----------


## levharout

Համաձայն եմ որ աստվածացնել պետք չի, բայց իր անկեղծությունը դուրս գալիս է, չնայած թե ինչու է վաճառում իր տեսահոլովակները Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերությանը դա իմ համար անհասկանալի է

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այս մեկը արդեն շատ ճոխ էր ասված, ինքը լրագրող չի հաստատ, ինքը մի ուրիշ տեսակ է, բայց հաստատ լրագրող չի, լրագրությունը շատ ավելի լուրջ բան է ու միայն ավտովթար ու ծեծ նկարել չէ, լրագրողներ են Էդիկ Բաղդասարյանը, Գայանե Աբրահամյանը, Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը... ու շատերը կան Հայաստանում
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ նոր նկատեցի, որ թեման «Կենցաղ» բաժնում է բացվել, այ կարելի է նոր տերմին դնել կենցաղային լրագրություն, իսկը Շամշյանի համար է


Բայց ի՞նչ անի Շամշյանը, որ Հայաստանը անօրեն երկիր է: Նա վերջին շրաջանում, նկատել եմ, որ զբաղվում է քաղաքական գործիչների, և այլ պաշտոնյա մարդկանց մասին նյութեր պատրաստելով: Ո՞ր լրագրողն է ռիսկ արել ու նկարել ովմն 97ss777 համարանիշերով ավտոմեքենան: Ո՞ր լրագրողն է ռիսկ արել ու նկարել Երևանի քաղաքապետի ավտոմեքենան, որի վրայից բացակայում էր ԱՊՊԱ-ի կտրոնը:  :Jpit:  Ո՞ր լրագրողն է դուրս եկել ոստիկանության դեմ: Եվ վերջիվերջո Շամշյանը արդեն սկսել զբաղվել, այո չեմ վախենա ասել «Երկրի ապագայով», նա մտածում է ժողովրդի մասին, ինչը չի անում ոչ մի լրագրող ու քաղաքական գործիչ:

Հ.Գ Թեմայի վայրը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չգիտեմ խոսքդ ինձ էր ուղղված, թե այլ մարդու, բայց ես իմ տեղը պատասխանեմ, ոչ ոք իրան չի քննադատում, ուղղակի ասում եմ ամեն մեկին իր աժանի գնահատականը տվեք, ոչ թե աստվածացրեք ու համար առաջին լրագրող դարձրեք Շամշյանին...իմ նշած անունները բացարձակ կապ չունեն քո ասած հեռուստաընկերությունների հետ, Հայաստանում դեռ կան էլեկտրոնային լավ լրատվամիջոցներ, որոնք ընդամենը կարդալ է պետք, հարցրու նույն Շամշյանին ու ինքը քեզ լիքը մարդկանց կհուշի


Իսկ ո՞վ է լրագրողը քո պատկերացմամբ: Մի գուցե մենք այդ բառի տակ տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում: 
Առհասարակ լրագրողը անում ա էն, ինչոր իրեն ասում են:  :Jpit:

----------


## suren.harutyun

Այսպես կպատասխանեմ որ չկարողանաս չհամաձայնվել, նոր Wikipedia գտա 
Լրագրողը հավաքում և տարածում է տեղեկատվություն ընթացիկ իրադարձությունների մասին:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journalist

Ու այստեղ չկա ասել - անելու մասին խոսք, միգուցե եթե ասեն ճիշտ նյութ գրի պիտի գրի բայց սուտ հաստատ պիտի չգրի:

----------

Ապե Ջան (11.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Էն ո՞վ էր ասում, որ Շամշյան Գագիկը մենակ բացասական ու դաժան բաներա նկարում :Shok: . սպանություններ, ինքնասպանություններ, ավտովթարներ, դժբախտ պատահարներ...Սխալվում եք, եթե այդպես եք կարծում...

*Մայրամուտը Վայոց Ձորում՝ աննման ամառային բնապատկեր Գագիկ Շամշյանի կողմից*

Բնության սովորական երևույթը` մայրամուտը, ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանի հմուտ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ գունագեղ հրաշքի է վերածվել: 


IMG_7692 (1).jpgIMG_7693.jpgIMG_7695.jpgIMG_7696 (1).jpg






_աղբյուր_՝ _news.armeniatv.com_

Բա տեսեք Շամշյանի տեսախցիկը բացի դաժան բաներից, էսպիսի գեղեցիկ բաներ էլ ա կարողանում նկարի :Wink:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ժողովուրդ ջան ոչ ոք Ձեր «սիրելի ու պուպուշ» Շամշյանին չի կպնում, ինչքան ուզում եք ասվածացրեք ու երկրպագեք :LOL:  Իսկ լրագրող կոչվելու իրավունք բոլորը չունեն, առավել ևվս հանրապետության առաջին լրագրող, չէ մի չէ Հայաստանի փրկիչ...շատ ճիշտ է գրած հանրագիտարանում, որ բացեք բոլոր տեսակի մասնագիտական գրքերը օպերատիվություն բառից բացի, կտեսնեք նաև անաչառություն, բազմակողմանիություն, անկողմնակալություն ու նման շատ բառեր, որոնք շատ եզակի մարդիկ են կարողանում իրականություն դարձնել. կներեք, Շամշյանասեր հասարակություն, բայց Շամշյանը նրանց թվին չի պատկանում :Smile:

----------


## Askalaf

> Այս մեկը արդեն շատ ճոխ էր ասված, ինքը լրագրող չի հաստատ, ինքը մի ուրիշ տեսակ է, բայց հաստատ լրագրող չի, լրագրությունը շատ ավելի լուրջ բան է ու միայն ավտովթար ու ծեծ նկարել չէ, լրագրողներ են Էդիկ Բաղդասարյանը, Գայանե Աբրահամյանը, Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը... ու շատերը կան Հայաստանում
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ նոր նկատեցի, որ թեման «Կենցաղ» բաժնում է բացվել, այ կարելի է նոր տերմին դնել կենցաղային լրագրություն, իսկը Շամշյանի համար է


Ես կարծիքս ոչ մեկի վզին չեմ փաթաթում։
Գրել եմ "համարում եմ" => "*իմ* համար էսպես է"։ 
Էդ մեկ։
Երկրորդ՝
եթե դժվար չի կգրես, թե լրագրող կոչվելու իրավունքը ո՞վ ա վաճառում։

----------

Ապե Ջան (12.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Այս մեկը արդեն շատ ճոխ էր ասված, ինքը լրագրող չի հաստատ, ինքը մի ուրիշ տեսակ է, բայց հաստատ լրագրող չի, լրագրությունը շատ ավելի լուրջ բան է ու միայն ավտովթար ու ծեծ նկարել չէ, լրագրողներ են Էդիկ Բաղդասարյանը, Գայանե Աբրահամյանը, Թաթուլ Հակոբյանը... ու շատերը կան Հայաստանում
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ նոր նկատեցի, որ թեման «Կենցաղ» բաժնում է բացվել, այ կարելի է նոր տերմին դնել կենցաղային լրագրություն, իսկը Շամշյանի համար է


Իյա,ո՞նց լրագրող չի,ինքն ա չէ՞ հայտնաբերել,որ դատավորները չիշիկ անում են :Jpit: 
իսկ եթե լուրջ զարմանում եմ որ իրա մասին 4 էջ քննարկելու բան ա եղել

----------

Claudia Mori (13.08.2011), Jarre (13.08.2011), Նարե91 (28.08.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> եթե դժվար չի կգրես, թե լրագրող կոչվելու իրավունքը ո՞վ ա վաճառում։


Դա չի վաճառվում, կամ լրագրող ես, կամ ոչ, դա արդեն ներքին ինքնաքննադատության, մարդասիրության ու լայնախոհության արդյունք է...

----------


## Askalaf

> Դա չի վաճառվում, կամ լրագրող ես, կամ ոչ, դա արդեն ներքին ինքնաքննադատության, մարդասիրության ու լայնախոհության արդյունք է...


փաստորեն Չուկի տված հղումը պետք ա կրկնել՝




> ... գրառումս անելիս մտքովս չէի անցկացրել, որ այս թեմայում նաև նպատակահարմար է տալ *մի հոդվածի հղում*:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինչերի միջով ա անցնում Շամշյանը ու ինչի՞ համար: Տեսնես կա նման լրագրող Հայաստանում. երևի չէ:

----------

VisTolog (05.11.2011)

----------


## h_jak

Պարոնյան փողոցի վթարի բացառիկ կադրերը

----------

VisTolog (05.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Վերջնա... :Shok:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Գագիկ Շամշյանին ծեծել են

Երեկ գիշեր ոստիկանության Երեւան քաղաքի վարչության ծառայողները Չարենցի եւ Մխիթար Հերացի փողոցների գետնանցման հատվածից բերման են ենթարկել երեք երիտասարդի, ովքեր ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահարի վայրում բացահայտ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք դրսեւորելով հավաքված քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ` շուրջ 15 րոպե խախտել են հասարակական կարգն ու հայհոյել, քաշքշել եւ հարվածներ են հասցրել այնտեղ իր մասնագիտական գործունեությունն իրականացնող ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանին` պատճառելով մարմնական վնասվածքներ:

Նշանակվել է դատաբժշկական փորձաքննություն: Այս մասին հաղորդում է Asekose.am կայքը: 

*http://top-news.am*

----------


## Milenna

մեկ մեկ շատա մարդկանց վիռավորում

----------

armen9494 (27.01.2012)

----------


## Okamigo

Հալալա Գագիկ Շամշյանին,մեր հասարակության իրական երեսն է ցույց տալիս

----------

Arpine (09.12.2011)

----------


## Bruno

*Գագիկ Շամշյանին ԾԵԾԵԼ ԵՆ*

Ամսաթիվ: 09/12/2011
Երեկ գիշեր ոստիկանության Երևան քաղաքի վարչության ծառայողները Չարենցի և Մխիթար Հերացի փողոցների գետնանցման հատվածից բերման են ենթարկել երեք երիտասարդի, ովքեր ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահարի վայրում բացահայտ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք դրսևորելով հավաքված քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ` շուրջ 15 րոպե խախտել են հասարակական կարգն ու հայհոյել, քաշքշել և հարվածներ են հասցրել այնտեղ իր մասնագիտական գործունեությունն իրականացնող ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանին` պատճառելով մարմնական վնասվածքներ:
Նշանակվել է դատաբժշկական փորձաքննություն:

http://asekose.am/2011/12/09/%D4%B3%...-%D4%B5%D5%86/

----------


## Arpine

Տեսանյութ, այս անգամ, Գագիկ Շամշյանի մասին.

----------

Tirim-tim (28.01.2012), Նետ (18.08.2012)

----------


## Tig

Վերջն աաաաաա :Hands Up:  :LOL: 

34–ամյա տղամարդն ինքնասպանությունից առաջ զանգահարել է Շամշյանին

----------

Arpine (17.08.2012), Freeman (18.08.2012), Moonwalker (17.08.2012), Quyr Qery (19.08.2012), VisTolog (18.08.2012), Լուսաբեր (18.08.2012)

----------


## Ծով

> Վերջն աաաաաա
> 
> 34–ամյա տղամարդն ինքնասպանությունից առաջ զանգահարել է Շամշյանին


Խեղճ մարդն ուզել ա Շամշյանը իրան էլ նկարի, բռնել կյանքը փրկել են... :Hands Up:

----------

Tig (18.08.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ասենք մարդ ինչ աստիճանի անասուն պետք ա լինի, որ սենց վերնագիր դնի

Դաժան դեպք Երևանում. իրեն աթեիստ համարող 18-ամյա տղան դանակի 16-ից ավելի հարված է հասցրել անչափահաս տղային, բժիշկները պայքարում են վիրավորի կյանքի համար. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասենք մարդ ինչ աստիճանի անասուն պետք ա լինի, որ սենց վերնագիր դնի
> 
> Դաժան դեպք Երևանում. իրեն աթեիստ համարող 18-ամյա տղան դանակի 16-ից ավելի հարված է հասցրել անչափահաս տղային, բժիշկները պայքարում են վիրավորի կյանքի համար. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ


Գրեց, գրեց, նկարները դրեց, տղու հասցեին ինչ ասես չասեց, վերջում նոր՝ ծանուցում անմեղության կանխավարկածի մասին: Դեռ մնացած բաների մասին չեմ խոսում: Ուֆ:

----------


## Smokie

Թող զարմանալի չթվա, բայց ես "Արմենիա"-յով հնչող Շամշյանի ռոբոտային առոգանությունը` անտաղանդ ընթերցանությունը շատ եմ սիրում: :Jpit:  Վթարների մեղավորներին` հատկապես ջահելներին ուղղված հանդիմանանքները սովորաբար հեգնազվարճախառն են թվում: Ճիշտ ա հեչ էլ զվարճալի թեմաներից չի խոսում` բայց անմիջական ու անարհեստական տեքստերը ու սառած անտարբեր ընթերցանությունը ինձ բացում են լավ իմաստով: :Hands Up:

----------


## keyboard

> Թող զարմանալի չթվա, բայց ես "Արմենիա"-յով հնչող Շամշյանի ռոբոտային առոգանությունը` անտաղանդ ընթերցանությունը շատ եմ սիրում: Վթարների մեղավորներին` հատկապես ջահելներին ուղղված հանդիմանանքները սովորաբար հեգնազվարճախառն են թվում: Ճիշտ ա հեչ էլ զվարճալի թեմաներից չի խոսում` բայց անմիջական ու անարհեստական տեքստերը ու սառած անտարբեր ընթերցանությունը ինձ բացում են լավ իմաստով:


Սմոք ջան, իմ համար բոզի տղեն ու շամշյան գագոն նույն բանն են, եթե ես ուզում եմ մեկին նկարագրեմ որպես բոզի տղա, ասում եմ շամշյան գագո։
Ուրեմ էդ ստահակը, որին մարդ կոչելը առնվազնվիրավորանք ա մեզ, մարդկանց համար, դեռ ուսանողական տարիքից բառիս բուն իմաստով ոստիկանության բոզն էր, ասել է թե՝ գործ տվողը։
Ներդրվում էր ուզանողական «ռազբոռկեքի» մեջ ու լավ պապայի տղեքին բռնել տալիս, որ մենթերը փող առնեին։
Հիմա էլ խախտելով ՀՀ գրված ու չգրված օրենքները, էթիկայի բոլոր նորմերը, անդաատիարակ փողոցայինի պես եթերից քաք ա լցնում մարդկանց տներ ու ցավալի ա, որ դա դուրեկան ա։
Էդ ստահակը եթերում ցուցադրում ա որդու դիակի վրա ողբացող հորը,մորը հերիք չի, հանրությանն ա հասցնում մարդու անձնական ինֆորմացիան, որը պահպանվում ա սահամանդրությամբ։
Եթերով ցուցադրում ա մարդկանց մեքենաների ներսը«սալոնը», ինչը օրենքով սեփական տարածք ա և այն առանց դատախազի ցուցումի նկարահանելու ու առավելևս եթեր հանելու իրավունք չունեն։
Անձնական գաղտնիության ու ինֆորմացիայի պահպանության օրենքի համաձայն պետահամարանիշները ու դրանց կցման անձի գաղտնիությունը պաշտպանվում ա օրենքով։
Սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով՝ մարդկանց եթերում մեղադրում ա չապացուցված ու դատարանի կողմից չվճռված «հանցանքների» մեջ, վիրավորում ու սադրում ա մարդկանց, որ իրան մի բան ասեն՝ եթերի սենսացիա ունենա։
Դա գասպարյան վովայի ստրուկն ա, ֆեյսբուքում մի անկախ հայաստան ֆեյք կա, այ դրա նման, սաղ օրը վովայի ու մնացած գող-ավազակների գովքն են անում երկուսով։
Անկախի ստատուսներն էլ կարդա, դրանք շամշայնի խոսացածի պես մառազմատիկ են։

----------

Bruno (02.01.2017), Chilly (02.01.2017), Life (02.01.2017), Quyr Qery (08.01.2017), Smokie (04.01.2017), _Հրաչ_ (02.01.2017)

----------

